# Anyone know anything about EU grants?



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Ciao to all, 
Hope everyone is having a beautiful summer and is happy to be in Italy. Love to all. 
I was wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions with something : we are in the process of setting up a transformational events centre and campground, developing a rural area in Abruzzo, and were wondering if there are any EU grants which may apply to our project. It will be a non-profit making Association, to begin with, focused on exploration of consciousness and collective awareness. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Spiritsintent said:


> Ciao to all,
> Hope everyone is having a beautiful summer and is happy to be in Italy. Love to all.
> I was wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions with something : we are in the process of setting up a transformational events centre and campground, developing a rural area in Abruzzo, and were wondering if there are any EU grants which may apply to our project. It will be a non-profit making Association, to begin with, focused on exploration of consciousness and collective awareness.
> Any suggestions?


You should browse the Regional Program for the use of European Structural Funds drafted by the Regione Abruzzo for the 2014-2020 period and see whether the objectives pursued are compatible with your plan. 
In that case you will have to make contact with the relevant division of the Regione Abruzzo, and submit your application for funding together with a detailed plan.


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that. Will check it out.


----------

